# Evo X First attempt at engine bay



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Picked up this beauty a few weeks back and decided to tackle the engine bay as it was massively unloved before, still a work in progress and I haven't finished yet but this is just a shot of where it stands after some attention! Used a steam cleaner to shift the grime and dressed with some AG Dressing and Autosol to polish!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, Any more pics of car? Love these


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Heres a thread I put on the 'showroom' last week contains more photos of the car!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317607


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice mate


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Still a work in progress? Already very clean at this point to me.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice. Always love a clean shiny engine bay.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Suberman said:


> Still a work in progress? Already very clean at this point to me.


I thought exactly the same


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Nothing major left to do just tidy up the top right hand corner etc where there is some grime! Just OCD stuff


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

beautiful colour


----------



## tomcat336556 (Oct 13, 2012)

very nice


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

Lovely work.


----------

